# Beethoven's Big Break



## Christi

Has anyone seen it ???


----------



## David C Coleman

Christi said:


> Has anyone seen it ???


No! is it good??


----------



## Christi

Not yet - I have 1st, 2nd, and 5th I yhink


----------



## PostMinimalist

Is it any good??? (nice one, Dave!)


----------



## marval

I haven't seen it, or any of them. I am never sure how true films are to the real story of composers. I think I will stick to listening to Beethoven's music.

If you do see it Christi, let us know what you think of it.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn

Well, it's not about Ludwig ... Beethoven is a St. Bernard. According to IMDB, the movie releases on Dec 30th in the US.

Source: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1176410/


----------



## JoeGreen

David C Coleman said:


> No! is it good??


ahahaha, Bravo! Made me laugh so hard when I read it.


----------



## vnvnvn2000

So what did you want to say? 
Sorry i dont understand what your saying. what's big break?


----------

